# build time Libreoffice



## roelof (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, 

Does anyone ha*ve* a*n* idea how long it will take to build libreoffice on a*n* *I*ntel Dual Core with 4GB memory*?*

I noticed that KDE cost me around eight to nine hours to build completely from ports.


----------



## akregator (Jun 1, 2012)

Eight to nine hours for KDE? Wow.

LibreOffice can built in approximately four hours with an Intel i5 (Hyperthreading disabled).


----------

